

Show HN: Star Wars GUI / MultiTouch UI - chrisgannon
http://chrisgannon.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/star-wars-guimultitouch-ui-controls-again/

======
reaktor
Hehe -- iOS musicians might recognize the actual app they are using in the
clip. It's called TouchOSC
([http://hexler.net/software/touchosc](http://hexler.net/software/touchosc))

Interface.js uses the same vector-art style, though it could use a bit of
color: [http://www.charlie-roberts.com/interface/](http://www.charlie-
roberts.com/interface/)

~~~
GuiA
Even non musicians- the OSC protocol is used a lot in HCI research for
prototyping (TUIO is built on top of OSC). For my master's thesis, I
implemented a system that allowed a user to seamlessly transfer content (an
open picture, playing video, etc.) from device to device in a room (phone,
pads, tabletop computers, etc.), and the protocol gluing everything together
was built upon OSC.

~~~
chrisgannon
Thanks both for taking the time to check this out and offer these insights and
links - I was so blown away by the UI on the Star Wars demo I was sure they'd
probably developed it themselves. Looks like I didn't need to build these at
all! (Although I will be rebuilding these using SVG and doing tutorials on
them as I go along).

------
possibilistic
Any chance you'll put this on github? It would be amazing to use this style of
retro-futuristic UI to control my laser hardware in realtime. Plus it's Star
Wars. :)

Great work! It looks fantastic.

~~~
chrisgannon
Yeah I'll get them up there at some point. The code is less than presentable
right now though - I'm slightly embarrassed by it ;)

